# Help with a ICD-9 Code



## khumphries (Mar 13, 2009)

I need a diagnosis code for an Elevated BUN
Thanks


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 13, 2009)

What is the Creatinine level?  You can code Abnormal Blood findings, 790.6 or you can code 586, Renal Failure, unspecified.  It depends on what conclusion the doctor came to.  If he wants to do further testing or what.  I hope I helped.... 

Chastity Cecil, CPC
Asst. Physician Practice Manger


----------



## srburk (Mar 13, 2009)

i wouldn't code the renal failure since you are looking at a machine printout and a physician has not diagnosed renal failure.  Better to use the abnormal lab finding instead.  Or use the diagnosis the physician used to request the test.


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## khumphries (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## KDV Prasad (Nov 25, 2014)

*PrasadKollati*

Agree with 790.6


----------

